# Can Plus-size Mamas wear a Mei Tai or Ergo?



## gwen's mom (Aug 1, 2003)

I am not asking from the perspective of "Will it fit?" I am asking from the "Will this be comfortable for the baby?" or "Will the baby's legs be spread too far?"

Forgive my ignorance but I have only seen these carriers in pictures; we live in such a rural area that it is probably not possible for me to see them IRL.

Thanks.


----------



## Jenlaana (Oct 28, 2005)

yes yes yes!! I'm a plus size momma, at 265 when DD was born and 200 when I got pregnant with the next baby... and I absolutely LOVE LOVE LOVE my mei tei. Some of the other carriers were uncomfortable for me, especially those with 1 shoulder, but my mei tei (bought 2nd hand off a generous momma here) is my favorite carrier of all time.


----------



## ~Megan~ (Nov 7, 2002)

I thought the Ergo was really uncomfortable. I really liked the Sutemi in the Large size. The Ergo even with the strap extenders was uncomfortable for me.


----------



## s_kristina (Aug 9, 2004)

I wore my dd until she was about 3 in a mei tai. Here is a picture of her about age 2.5 on my back in a mei tai. i've had my ds in a mei tai from a much younger age although to be honest I'm not sure how young







I know I had him on my back at 6 weeks old. Here is a cute picture of him on my back age 20 months a month or 2 ago at the zoo. Those are both mei tais that I have made and I have never tried an Ergo so I can't say anything about those. I can tell you that ds used to fall asleep on my back in the mei tai while doing laundry so I doubt he was uncomfortable.


----------



## CrunchyMomto3 (Mar 14, 2006)

Yes yes yes!!! I am a fluffy mama and Mei Tai's are my carrier of choice. I still wear my 3 year old in one...both a back carry and a front carry.

Here are some photos of the 2 of us...nothing big, but you get the idea!

http://i33.photobucket.com/albums/d9...ellymeitai.jpg

http://i33.photobucket.com/albums/d9...nmamasback.jpg

ETA: I did not like the Patapum, which is a lot like the Ergo.


----------



## maymorales (Dec 9, 2006)

I consider myself way fluffy. Big. Tall. Amazon.
But I never tried the MT.
I think the Ergo, Patapum do have waist extenders. And I find them comfortable enough.
For good reason, I'm partial to my Beco.
Overall, I need that waist padding and the shoulder padding to be comfortable. I had an Ellaroo Mei Hip and it fatigued me quickly. (note: I have a big toddler too, maybe that's why).


----------



## AlexisT (May 6, 2007)

Mei Tai definitely, you may need XL straps.

SSCs, maybe, the waist extenders can be uncomfortable, and if you're over a size 22 or so, won't fit.








Ooops, misread, you don't want to know about fit! Well, I don't like mei tais as much as wraps as I don't feel they spread the weight out as much, but plenty of plus sized women love mei tais. SSCs I WANT to like, because they're so quick to put on, but I can't find one that's comfortable on me. (Not tried the Sutemi, which comes in a Large.)


----------



## Cullens_Girl (Feb 6, 2005)

I wear the ergo with minimal discomfort. I am pre-pregnancy size 18. I use the waist extender. Might not be the most flattering carrier - I hate how it squishes my boobs out, but it gets the job done.


----------



## ejbamommy (Sep 12, 2007)

I'm a plus sized woman and I love my mei tai! I also use a pouch and a wrap. The least comfy for me, and least flattering I'd say is the wrap. The pouch i my favorite. I haven't tried an ergo so I don't know there!
good luck finding what is most comfy for you and your little one!


----------



## Fyrestorm (Feb 14, 2006)

My BFF is def. plus sized and wears my DD in my MT with no problems what so ever.


----------



## MommytoTwo (Jun 20, 2004)

I am plus sized and I comfortably wear mei teis and now a Beco. DS loves them!!!


----------



## Arwyn (Sep 9, 2004)

Oh totally. I've seen big ol' mamas (and I'm pretty darn fluffy myself) and papas wear mei tais, and both they and baby are plenty comfy. SSC, meh, I have no experience with, and what I've heard it depends on what size we're talking about exactly.


----------



## Kajira (May 23, 2006)

Yes infact they are my carrier of choice, I love my babyhawks, get the etra long straps I regret not getting them because they give you more options in types of carries


----------



## youmayfalldown (Sep 9, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AlexisT* 
Mei Tai definitely, you may need XL straps.

SSCs, maybe, the waist extenders can be uncomfortable, and if you're over a size 22 or so, won't fit.









I'm nearing size 26 and mine fits. Not the most comfortable, but still my fav. carrier by far.


----------



## LittleLlama (Feb 27, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gwen's mom* 
I "Will this be comfortable for the baby?" or "Will the baby's legs be spread too far?"


Keep in mind that without a carrier, you'd just be holding the babe on your hips.... hips that your babe loves and contrours to just fine


----------



## Lizafava (Nov 28, 2004)

I am about at size 18 and use the old style Ergo practically everyday without the waist extender (barely). It is totally unflattering, but the only thing we've tried that is comfortable for many miles of walking or many hours of working. I don;t think it made any difference at all with DS - we has riding in it regularly ar 5 months, no problem.

This is a great opportunity for me to vent about the strap length on the Ergo. I have a Kelty structured carrier and there is about two feet of strap left after I get it tightened, so I can keep the buckle comfortably int he middle. But, then there is the Ergo where you have to pay extra to get a strap long enough for a size 18-20 body. Grrrr.


----------



## NamastePlatypus (Jan 22, 2007)

I have MT's for plus size mamas I just lengthen the straps, easy peazy!


----------



## Pynki (Aug 19, 2002)

I think you need to remember that you can also put the bebe in crosslegged if you think your body "spread" is too wide. That's how you do it when they are really tiny, I imagine you could do it that way until you thought they would be more comfy.


----------

